# PrimeFaces DataGrid Click "simulieren"



## PFling (8. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei mit Unit tests rumzuprobieren und da würde mich jetzt interessieren, wie ich bei einer PrimeFaces Tabelle auf die nächste Seite navigieren kann mittels:


```
HtmlPage page = webClient.getPage(url);
page.getElementById(nextId).click();
```

Was muss nextId für einen Wert haben, dass das klappt.

ich hatte schon sowas wie

```
yui-pg0-0-next-link
```

allerdings bekomme ich da eine NullPointerException

hat jemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## PFling (8. Mai 2012)

ok, dann anderstherum. An die Tabelle komme ich ran über getElementById.
Kann ich dann über die Tabelle irgendwie an die Navigationsleiste kommen?
Sowas wie getNextElement hab ich nicht gefunden, nur getChildElements.
Allerdings bekomm ich da einen Wert vom Typ Iterable<HtmlElement> zurück und damit
weiß ich nichts anzufangen


----------



## Fant (8. Mai 2012)

Sprichst du nun von einer DataTable, einem DataGrid oder wirklich einer normalen Tabelle? Das ist sind ja schon verschiedene Dinge...

In deine DataTable bzw -Grid steckst du doch irgendeine Datenstruktur rein, die das Interface Iterable implementiert (Iterable (Java Platform SE 6)). Über deine child-Elemente kannst du also auch iterieren, wenn du das möchtest und dir denn passenden dabei rauspicken.


----------



## lill (9. Mai 2012)

sry, verwechsle DataGrid und DataTable immer. Meine eine DataTable.

ich iteriere folgendermaßen:


```
HtmlElement el2 = page.getElementById("booksTable");
       Iterable<HtmlElement> kinder = el2.getChildElements();
    
     	String text = kinder.toString();
  
   
        for (HtmlElement s : kinder) {
        	  System.out.println("ID" + s.getId().toString());
        	  System.out.println("Name" + s.getLocalName());
        	}
```

Das Problem ist dass der nur einmal die for-Schleife durchläuft. In kinder steckt also nur ein 
Element, mit dem Namen "table", die ID ist seltsamerweise leer. Deshalb dachte ich ich benutzte das vll falsch oder so.

Hab jetzt auch mehrmals, durch mehrere Ebenen iteriert und bekomme nur noch tr. Also da kommt wohl nichts raus.

Ich schau mal nach nem anderen weg das rauszufinden.


----------



## Nogothrim (9. Mai 2012)

Das wird so nicht gehen, die nächste Seite ist in deinem HTML code ja noch gar nicht da, weil sie erst per AJAX-Request nachgeladen wird wenn man die Seite wechselt. Die PrimeFaces Komponenten haben aber auch alle selbst eine JavaScript API, es gibt für die Datatable auf jeden Fall Funktionen für die Steuerung des Paginators per JavaScript. Das sollte in der Doku beschrieben sein.


----------



## PFling (9. Mai 2012)

ok, ähm, es geht um folgendes Projekt:

Java Development Area: JSF2 - Benchmark datatable

da ich nicht so viel Ahnung habe mit Testen und Websiten, hatte ich mir gedacht, ich such
mir ein schon existierendes Projekt und bring das zum laufen, weil ich eigentlich
quasi genau das selbe machen möchte wie er da auf der Hompeage gemacht hat.

Der Code liefert mir aber an besagter Stelle einen Fehler und ich weiß nicht warum

ich kann in dem Projekt was es da auf der Seite auch zum download steht, keine Javascript Dateien finden oder ähnliches.

Jetzt die Frage, hat das vll was damit zu tun?

[XML]
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8'?>
<partial-response>
    <changes>
        <update id="form:j_idt7"
            ><![CDATA[<tbody id="form:j_idt7_data" class="ui-datatable-data"><tr id="form:j_idt7_row_5" class="ui-widget-content ui-datatable-odd"><td>isbn5</td><td>author5</td><td>title5</td></tr><tr id="form:j_idt7_row_6" class="ui-widget-content ui-datatable-even"><td>isbn6</td><td>author6</td><td>title6</td></tr><tr id="form:j_idt7_row_7" class="ui-widget-content ui-datatable-odd"><td>isbn7</td><td>author7</td><td>title7</td></tr><tr id="form:j_idt7_row_8" class="ui-widget-content ui-datatable-even"><td>isbn8</td><td>author8</td><td>title8</td></tr><tr id="form:j_idt7_row_9" class="ui-widget-content ui-datatable-odd"><td>isbn9</td><td>author9</td><td>title9</td></tr></tbody>]]></update>
        <update id="javax.faces.ViewState"
            ><![CDATA[-2677786079204053333:4816583999674350096]]></update>
    </changes>
    <extension primefacesCallbackParam="validationFailed">{"validationFailed":false}</extension>
</partial-response>
[/XML]

was genau ist das? muss ich das noch irgendwie einbinden?


----------

